
VisuAlgo – visualising data structures and algorithms through animation - pera
https://visualgo.net/en
======
acfaruk
There's also this:
[https://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization/Algorithms.ht...](https://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization/Algorithms.html)

~~~
kerneldeveloper
This is awesome! VisuAlgo don't have Red-Black tree, but this link fills the
gap.

------
cordite
It seems neat, though it should be disclosed that the controls are not
intended for touch devices, and moving the scrubber bar to view different
points in the animation don't do anything.

It also likes to remind people to log for each modal that shows up. This is a
quick turn off.

------
b0rsuk
For _Polish_ speakers, there's "Ważniak".

[http://wazniak.mimuw.edu.pl/index.php?title=Algorytmy_i_stru...](http://wazniak.mimuw.edu.pl/index.php?title=Algorytmy_i_struktury_danych)

But wait, it's a whole goddamn curriculum from IT studies (Bachelor's +
Master's), including several kinds of maths, networking, databases, graphics,
logic, basic electronics, signal conversion, AI, compiler basics, embedded,
and more. The chapters are divided into numerous modules, most with animated
examples (like for algorithms), theory backing everything, examples, exercises
to perform, and more.

Really, the only _flaw_ is that it's not in universally spoken English.

------
diimdeep
I discovered this project from previous post

Competitive Programming Curriculum | Hacker News
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14591291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14591291)

from [https://cpbook.net](https://cpbook.net) site

------
pimmen
This looks cool, perfect for people trying to get an intuitive feel for
algorithms. I hope they'll implement even more algorithms, maybe machine
learning algorithms like k-means or SVM would lend themselves good to
visualization.

~~~
jeff3dx
[https://jeff3dx.github.io/mlearning](https://jeff3dx.github.io/mlearning)

------
chris-laffra
See also [https://pyalgoviz.appspot.com](https://pyalgoviz.appspot.com), where
you can design your own algorithms and visualizations.

------
sunilkumarc
Cool. I wish this existed when I was in college!

------
skidding
On a much smaller scale, also [https://github.com/skidding/illustrated-
algorithms](https://github.com/skidding/illustrated-algorithms)

------
charisma123
[http://rkarthick.github.io/morpheus-
client/](http://rkarthick.github.io/morpheus-client/) Something I developed
for visualizing distributed synchronous algorithms such as leader in the ring.

------
jeff3dx
Machine Learning visualizer here. K Means Clustering, DBSCAN Clustering, and
others.
[https://jeff3dx.github.io/mlearning](https://jeff3dx.github.io/mlearning)

------
diimdeep
Also [https://www.toptal.com/developers/sorting-
algorithms/](https://www.toptal.com/developers/sorting-algorithms/)

------
danesparza
The "hug of death" appears to have brought the server to its knees.

------
arvinsim
This helped me a lot when I was studying for job interviews.

------
sunilkumarc
What are the technologies that have been used to develop this?

~~~
GrumpyCoder
Viewing source found jQuery, jQuery UI, D3.js and bunch of helper
functions/libraries which use jQuery.

------
makapuf
nice, but I first parsed it as the Go flavored version of visual studio :
VisualGo

~~~
sprt
Then you need to fix your parser

